# Copper is gone. He was happy to the end.



## maggiesmommy

so sorry for your loss. I'm glad you could make him happy up until the end.


----------



## Lilliam

Oh, that just brought me to tears....so gently worded.
I'm so sorry.


----------



## 2golddogs

I am so very, very sorry. I hope you can take comfort that he was happy up to the very end. RIP sweet Copper.


----------



## Sultan's mother

Sleep well, Copper.


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM

I am so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace sweet boy.


----------



## Laurie

I'm so sorry for your loss....your post made me cry.

RIP sweet Copper!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry that he's gone. You were wonderful with him. I'll keep you and your family in my prayers.


----------



## Adriennelane

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## SheetsSM

So sorry to hear about Copper--I thought he would rally for another round, your boy was such a fighter.


----------



## Claire's Friend

Oh no, no, no, NO ! I am so sorry, I'll write more when I can compose myself.


----------



## inge

I am so very, very sorry. I had really hoped he would beat the odds, again. Run free, sweet Copper. Many hugs!


----------



## amy22

Oh no...I am so so sorry, this is just heartbreaking. Im glad the Copper was happy till the end, but I am so very sorry he is no longer with you. He is waiting for you at the Rainbow Bridge though, along with Cotton RIP sweet Copper. Hugs to you.


----------



## davebeech

so sorry to hear about Copper

RIP Copper


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

I'm sorry for your loss. He was happy to the end as he knew how loved he was.


----------



## breec3

This is so sad, I am so so sorry to hear about Copper.


----------



## AlanK

Teresa I am saddened to hear of the loss of Copper. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers. Mr.Copper run and play hard with Cotton.


----------



## diana_D

I am so sorry for your loss ...


----------



## cham

Rest in Peace, Copper, and have fun with all your new and old friends at the Bridge. Iknow you will watch over us as we watched over you.


----------



## goldensrbest

Oh, i am so very sorry, i was hoping for better news, for him, and you, so sorry, bless him.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I said, "Oh No!" as soon as I saw your thread. I'm so sorry to hear about Cooper. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Oh Teresa, I'm so very sorry. I'm so glad that Copper was happy to the end and got to enjoy an Arby's before his journey. Godspeed you sweet boy, and many hugs to you and your husband.


----------



## jealous1

Teresa - I am so sorry to hear this as I know how much you loved Copper. I also know that he KNEW how much you loved him and that you would have done anything for him. I know how hard it is to lose two loved ones so close together--may your memories of both Copper and Cotton comfort you in the coming days and eventually bring smiles to you when you think of them. 

Copper, may your journey to the rainbow bridge be swift--please say hello to my Beau and all the others that we have lost on this forum.


----------



## Augie's Mom

I'm so very sorry for you loss. Safe journey sweet Copper.


----------



## Neeko13

So sorry to hear of Copper's passing......Here's to Cooper, a great, brave, courageous, sweet, loyal friend and family member....may you find happiness @ the bridge til you meet your family again.....run free, Copper.......


----------



## jackie_hubert

I am so so sorry for your loss. Run free Copper!


----------



## jweisman54

I am so sorry to hear about your loss. I am glad he was able to have his Arby's. Tears are welling up from reading your post.


----------



## RSHANNING

I am so sorry for your loss. Your post made me cry. Rest peacefully cooper.


----------



## riddle03

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free - play hard - sleep softly sweet Copper.


----------



## Bud Man Bell

God speed sweet Copper. Run free.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## HiTideGoldens

I'm so very sorry


----------



## Debles

Oh Teresa, I am so very very sorry. I am glad you were both with him and he enjoyed his last meal and was happy. 
The forum will not be the same without wonderful Copper.
He is with Selka now too. Godspeed dear boy.


----------



## ggdenny

Oh, I'm so sorry to read that Cooper has gone to the Bridge. I know he was such a sweetie. RIP Cooper.


----------



## Belle's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. So glad Copper got an Arby's sandwich for his last treat with no worries of a pancreatitis attack.


----------



## cubbysan

Hugs to you - sorry to hear of your loss. Sounds like he was ready to go meet Cotton.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper and I had 6 years and 16 days together. I begrudgingly took him from the shelter when no one else would.

We spent many wonderful hours plundering in the woods and doing trail rides.
His specialty was catching those slow box turtles now, but when he was younger he was a real terror. He once brought me a full grown pi$$ed off possum during a ride and another time brought a deer up to the horse trailer as I was getting ready to leave. When I was too slow to catch it, he turned it and brought it back.:doh: When we came up on wild hogs he sure tried to catch him one. Luckily they were faster than he was and scattered in so many directions he couldn't decide where to go.

We just finished burying him in the paddock. He loved trail riding so the horse was his favorite other animal. I buried him with his pill pockets (Thanks Anne) and other treats and a toy and a couple of horse poos to go.:yuck:

He never met a stranger and even loved going to all the vets I took him to. It was all a glorious adventure to him. I shall try to honor and live the way he did.


----------



## OrdinaryEllen

*I am so sorry*

Hard to find words when something so sad occurs.

I am glad you were with Copper to the end. Copper felt love and peace and all the comfort that anyone could provide.

When my lab passed last year, she was almost fifteen years old, I wasn't with her when it happened and I will always live with that regret.

Gods Speed.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Oh, no! Copper was such a fighter and had fought back from so many challenges. I am so very sorry. I am glad that he was happy to the end, that his favorite people were with him at the last, and that he is home again, forever. Run free, sweet boy, chase all the turtles and wild hogs you want. Tears for you all. Copper was such an inspiration.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

coppers-mom said:


> Copper and I had 6 years and 16 days together. I begrudgingly took him from the shelter when no one else would.
> 
> We spent many wonderful hours plundering in the woods and doing trail rides.
> His specialty was catching those slow box turtles now, but when he was younger he was a real terror. He once brought me a full grown pi$$ed off possum during a ride and another time brought a deer up to the horse trailer as I was getting ready to leave. When I was too slow to catch it, he turned it and brought it back.:doh: When we came up on wild hogs he sure tried to catch him one. Luckily they were faster than he was and scattered in so many directions he couldn't decide where to go.
> 
> We just finished burying him in the paddock. He loved trail riding so the horse was his favorite other animal. I buried him with his pill pockets (Thanks Anne) and other treats and a toy and a couple of horse poos to go.:yuck:
> 
> He never met a stranger and even loved going to all the vets I took him to. It was all a glorious adventure to him. I shall try to honor and live the way he did.


Bless your heart. What a wonderful life you shared together. We all can learn a ton from your sweet boy!


----------



## AmberSunrise

I am so very sorry for your loss - but it does sound like he was happy to the very end. An Arby's sandwich being enjoyed at the end sounds so special.

Run softly at the Bridge sweet Copper.


----------



## janine

I am so sorry for your loss of sweet Copper.


----------



## Maxs Mom

I just heard.... I am SO sorry... RIP beautiful sweet Copper.

{{hugs}}

You know when we lost Max, she didn't seem to be in pain, or she didn't let on if she was, she had a really bad day, and just looked too tired to go on. I am glad for you, as hard as having an elderly ailing dog can be, in the end it did seem to be fine one minute, then not fine the next, nothing really to decide. No should I or shouldn't I, you knew what to do and you loved him to do it. 

Copper... say hi to Maxine and all the other departed GRF loved ones there. Let them all know they are missed, and run free.


----------



## GoldenCamper

I am just devastated for you Teresa, it is just not fair.

You were the best mom he could have had. You always did the best to maintain his quality of life. He will never be forgotten, Tucker and Copper had so very much in common. Bless your heart for doing everything you possibly could for your boy. I will miss him dearly.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I saw the title of your thread and said, "Oh, no!" He was such a fighter - right to the end. I smiled through the tears at the thought of him scoffing down Arby's. Bless your hearts. He definitely went in comfort with you two by his side.

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum

Oh Teresa, I am soooo sorry for the loss of sweet Cooper. My goodness.

I had warm tears spilling down my cheeks as I was reading this thread, and then your descriptions of your life together on page 4, just made me smile through those same tears.

He really was a special boy! A little troublemaker with a heart of gold!! I am sure he is terrorizing turtles, possums and deer at the bridge!! The bridge gained another great soul today.

There are so many wonderful golden mum's on this forum, and for me you're one that I look up to. You did everything and more for your boy. 

To offer your boy the same unconditional love he gave you is such a soul-enriching experience. I am glad he did not seem to suffer in the end, and that he had his Arby's fix!! 

Wishing you much comfort. I think we could all learn a thing or two from Cooper and you!!

Godspeed Cooper xx

Kim


----------



## BeauShel

Teresa
I am sitting here crying tears reading about your Copper passing away. It is just not fair. He had such a full and amazing life with you and reading about all your adventures together just made me laugh thru the tears. You were so blessed to have each other. Like others said, we can all learn to live like him to the fullest. 

May all the memories you shared and happy times help you thru the hard times. I can see him and Cotton running thru the fields at the bridge together. I am glad that he was happy until the end and got to eat a Arby's sandwich.


----------



## hollyk

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Copper, may your glorious adventure continue at the bridge. 

Holly


----------



## missmarstar

I'm so sorry for your loss  He is obviously so very loved.


----------



## Jax's Mom

Oh no! I am so very sorry you lost your lovely Copper. Run free sweet boy, with Cotton, as you wait for your family to join you one day. I can't begin to describe how sorry I am for your loss....


----------



## Mausann

I am so sorry about your loss, I cried after I read your post. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## goldencontriever3

Oh Teresa I am so sorry for the loss of your special boy. It's just not fair. Copper had such a wonderful life full of so many adventures thanks to you. I hope those memories comfort you in the coming days. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hugs

RIP Sweet Copper. I know that Tasha was there to welcome you to the bridge.


----------



## Goldilocks

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a hard thing to deal with.


----------



## Abby

I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine the pain you are in. 
Rest in Peace, Copper.


----------



## Z064ever

My condolences for your loss of your baby. Mine, Jack, left in May. I know how hard it is when they die. Just reading your message makes me sad. I just got a pup, Finn, this week.


----------



## timberwolf

I am so sorry for your loss.
You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
Play hard at the bridge sweet Copper.


----------



## Bob Dylan

I am so sorry you lost your sweet Copper, he is now at the Bridge with my Bobby, Cotton and so many of our special pets.
I will keep you in my prayers. Peace be with you!


----------



## C's Mom

My condolences to you and your husband on the loss of Copper. Run free Copper.


----------



## mylissyk

Rest in peace sweet boy, you did your job well here.


----------



## LibertyME

Im so sorry for your loss....I can feel how dear he was to you with every word you've written.


----------



## honeysmum

I am so sorry for your loss of Copper my thoughts are with you and your family, I hope the good memories bring you comfort in the future sending many hugs to you all.


----------



## puddinhd58

Teresa, I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers and with you and your DH. May the memories of Copper and Cotton give you some peace. 

Run Fast, Run Far, Copper.....


----------



## Dallas Gold

I wanted to write this post without crying. I can't. My heart stopped when I saw this thread. Now it's just a terrible ache, and it's been several hours. I am comforted knowing he was happy to the end and surrounded by his parents in loving embraces. 

Copper is one of those dogs I really wanted to meet and hug one day, but that is not to be. He was such a fighter, up until the end, and such a shining example of dignity. Thank you Teresa for sharing his adventures, his happiness and his life with us. God Bless you for being such a good Mom to him. 

Today Copper joined the Warriors Section of the GRF Bridge Dogs. He joins other brave fighters: Beau, Barkley, Duke, Rusty, Maxine, Morgan, Joy, Selka, Tucker just to name a few. Godspeed Dear Copper and please send your family some signs that all is well in Dog Heaven. We will always remember you.

"_I have a religious theory about dogs. All Dogs don't go to Heaven- they go *back *to Heaven. I think that's where they came from--they are gifts intended to help teach the arts of affection, loyalty and forgiveness to the really smart human race." _Larry Powell, Urban Animal magazine. October 2007.

Edit: immediately after posting this I thought of so many other of our dogs who are now Golden Warriors at the Bridge. Please forgive me if I forgot a few.....


----------



## Karen2

Play hard on the mountain Copper!
What a great dad to bring a wonderful treat!
Your were sure loved.
Karen


----------



## Ranger

Oh, I am so sorry...I was in tears reading your post. Sympathies and condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Boondox

I have yet to lose a golden who did not pass in my arms and hope I never do. Those last moments of love are so special, a chance to share a lifetime of love in just a couple of minutes.

I'm so sorry for your loss, and yet so joyful you were there with him.

Pete


----------



## puddinhd58

Ann, that quote is beautiful, and sooo very true. I am going to have to post that on Facebook.

I am in tears... Their love so great, the pain of their loss so brutal.


----------



## coppers-mom

My husband said "You are handling this better than I thought you would".

When I took Copper in Wednesday for what I thought was just a cough and was told the vet thought he had metastasized cancer, I broke down crying and said but I just lost my horse. Once I was coherent the vet wanted to know what happened to Cotton since he took care of him sometimes too. I told him everything and then asked him how that little horse could whinny and walk up to me right up to the last minute and then lay down at my feet. he meant to comfort me by saying Cotton stayed until I told him he could go.

I didn't want Copper to stay just for me and told him so all the way home Wednesday. He took me at my word and gave me the gift of going with no bad days and no doubt in my mind. God gave me being able to take Copper in immediately and give him peace immediately. 

The roast beef sandwich just really made it okay. The joy on his face and immediately reaching for one more goody is soooooooo precious. He was already on his way out, but he gave me a fantastic memory once again.

I love you little boy and miss you, but I couldn't have asked for a better ending or a better little bad boy.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## AlanK

coppers-mom said:


> My husband said "You are handling this better than I thought you would".
> 
> When I took Copper in Wednesday for what I thought was just a cough and was told the vet thought he had metastasized cancer, I broke down crying and said but I just lost my horse. Once I was coherent the vet wanted to know what happened to Cotton since he took care of him sometimes too. I told him everything and then asked him how that little horse could whinny and walk up to me right up to the last minute and then lay down at my feet. he meant to comfort me by saying Cotton stayed until I told him he could go.
> 
> I didn't want Copper to stay just for me and told him so all the way home Wednesday. He took me at my word and gave me the gift of going with no bad days and no doubt in my mind. God gave me being able to take Copper in immediately and give him peace immediately.
> 
> The roast beef sandwich just really made it okay. The joy on his face and immediately reaching for one more goody is soooooooo precious. He was already on his way out, but he gave me a fantastic memory once again.
> 
> I love you little boy and miss you, but I couldn't have asked for a better ending or a better little bad boy.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


Very heartwarming Teresa you are a wonderful caring soul!


----------



## coppers-mom

AlanK said:


> Very heartwarming Teresa you are a wonderful caring soul!


I think I learned that from my animals.


----------



## AlanK

coppers-mom said:


> I think I learned that from my animals.


Well taught and deserved my friend.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so very sorry about Copper-my heart goes out to you and your Husband.
I am sure that Cotton met Copper at the Rainbow Bridge and I am so glad you and your Hubby were with him.

What a beautiful boy Copper was and will always be!


----------



## Yarra girl

So very sorry for your loss, it's a hollow time when they are gone
Wonderful memories of a beautiful boy, look after each other


----------



## Merlins mom

Oh I am so sorry. Your post brought me to tears. Rest in peace dear Copper. I'm glad he was happy until the end. Sending hugs to you.


----------



## Rob's GRs

I am so sorry to hear that Copper has passed on. May he now rest in peace.


----------



## sameli102

I am so sorry, what an emptiness your heart must feel today, so glad he was able to enjoy his sandwich. God Bless!


----------



## zephyr

Oh Teresa I just read your posts in tears... but I am so inspired and admiring your wonderful about attitude about life, and death, and everything in between...

And thank you for sharing your wonderful memory about one last tasty sandwich for your beautiful boy, that was SO precious and touching! I think dogs always have so much to teach us about living in the moment.

RIP Copper, run FREE!!


----------



## GoldensGirl

coppers-mom said:


> I didn't want Copper to stay just for me and told him so all the way home Wednesday. He took me at my word and gave me the gift of going with no bad days and no doubt in my mind. God gave me being able to take Copper in immediately and give him peace immediately.
> 
> The roast beef sandwich just really made it okay. The joy on his face and immediately reaching for one more goody is soooooooo precious. He was already on his way out, but he gave me a fantastic memory once again.
> 
> I love you little boy and miss you, but I couldn't have asked for a better ending or a better little bad boy.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


I am so very sorry for your loss. Copper was lucky to have you. 

Lucy


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I will never forget you, Copper...








​


----------



## Eleanor's Mom

I am so sorry to hear about Copper- My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Pointgold

Mere words cannot convey my sympathy for your loss of Copper. He was a trooper to the end, and you were an _incredible_ advocate for his care and well being. He was so loved, and so lucky. 
God speed, Copper.


----------



## Karen519

*Copper*

Bumping up for Copper and Teresa.


----------



## lucysmum

I posted on the other thread before I saw this one, sorry.

I am so so sorry that Copper had to leave. But it sounds like he was happy and wagging his tail to the end. One reason for that is Copper himself, he had such a wonderful personality, and also the love that you gave him. He knew how much he was loved by you... and also by us here on GRF.

You and Copper gave me hope just recently. 

Copper watch over Lucy too from the Bridge.

He can run free now and between watching over you from the Bridge he is enjoying chasing after all the turtles.

Rest in Peace sweet Copper.


----------



## Tahnee GR

I am so sorry to hear about Copper. He sure was a special boy, and so well loved


----------



## coppers-mom

Lucysmum - I have so cheered on your darling Lucy. Copper had his spleen out Feb. 4, 2009. It was a long good run we just lucked into.

I hope you get more good time with your lovely girl.

This is so true: "faithful and true,to the last beat of her heart" or in Copper's case his heart and he sure had a big one.


----------



## desilu

I am so sorry for your loss. We could learn a lot from Copper about living life to the fullest, enjoying every moment, and looking forward to what is to come. Play hard at the Bridge, sweet Copper . . . hugs to you, Teresa.


----------



## Meggie'sMom

Oh Teresa, I was afraid to look here today for fear of seeing the words in your thread title. I am beyond words to tell you how sorry I am. It has become harder and harder for me to check in or post on GRF. Losing Megs has just taken something out of me and it seems more and more of our loyal friends keep leaving us. Know you are in my thoughts. I know Copper had a glorious life with you. Hold his memory close.


----------



## msdogs1976

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## coppers-mom

Meggie'sMom said:


> Oh Teresa, I was afraid to look here today for fear of seeing the words in your thread title. I am beyond words to tell you how sorry I am. It has become harder and harder for me to check in or post on GRF. Losing Megs has just taken something out of me and it seems more and more of our loyal friends keep leaving us. Know you are in my thoughts. I know Copper had a glorious life with you. Hold his memory close.


Cindy - I so understand you being afraid to check. I know losing Megs was so hard on you and a huge part of her if on GRF so being here can be painful too.

I posted this very quickly and did not have time to elaborate. I don't know if you read my later post (page 4?), but honey it was as good as it can possibly be.

I told that darling to go if it was time and he gave me the gift of it being fast and painless. He was on the table with his back to the door and me draped over him when my husband came in behind me with the roast beef. His head snapped around and he started grabbing at the wrapper.
He so enjoyed his treat even though his traitorous body gave out. Looking back on so many things in the last few months, I think it was lymphoma.

I am sad, I am heartbroken, but I am almost happy for my darling little boy. The look of absolute joy on his face made all the difference. I can't explain it, but he didnt fear what was coming and I don't fear it for him.

I've lost 3 dogs (now 4), 5 cats and 1 horse in the last 8 or 9 years so I am familiar with this, but this is the one time I have been most at peace with the loss. It's MY loss and copper I just believe is still having a glorious time somewhere.:smooch::smooch::smooch: His memory will always be a part of me and for that I am grateful even though his loss brings pain.


----------



## KatieandAngie

Our hearts go out to you. Cooper was fighter and lived well right up to the end. When our Katie went it was somewhat similar so I know exactly what you mean by it was as good as it could be and I am happy for you and Cooper for you for that. 

We can't avoid them dying but we can hope for a noble end to a noble life.


----------



## BayBeams

I am so sorry for the loss of your courageous boy. What a fighter he was!
Your love for Copper shined through your posts.
Wishing you peace and comfort from my golden gang and I.
Andrea


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

I am so deeply saddened to read of the loss of your beautiful boy. How very special he was, living each day...happy to the very end. He lived life to the fullest, and loved you so much. You were the BEST Mom! Godspeed to your courageous guy, who has taught us all so much about loving and enjoying each and every day. I am so very sorry.


----------



## mainegirl

I'm so sorry that copper is gone. i was praying hard for him, and am so sorry for your family. RIP Copper
beth, moose and angel


----------



## Sam's Mom

I am so sorry for your loss. Run free Copper. You and Cotton will be waiting at the Bridge for your mom. She will be so happy to see you! For now you will live on in her heart and memories.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm in tears reading your post! I've been following as you loved him through all of the trials that he so bravely came through. I've been so busy this week and thought several times that he must be better, because I haven't seen any posts. I just logged on tonight and am so very sorry. You have such a strong bond with Copper and I just know that he is smiling down at you and playing with our Golda, at the bridge for 3 years.


----------



## MILLIESMOM

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## merryh

So sorry to hear about your loss. He sounded as though he was at peace with it all. Let yourself cry. You made me cry. It has been almost a year since I lost our Maddie and I am still in pain. Best wishes.


----------



## Karen519

*Cooper*

RIP, sweet Copper.
He is running with Snobear at the Bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom

Oh I'm crying all right. There are dried tears all over my keyboard. I'm surprised it is still working.

But, I really wish I could explain how joyful Copper looked. If his body could only have been as strong as his will, he would be here still. I don't know if it truly matters, but I'd been telling him since Wednesday that I would want him to go if it was time.

I so miss his sweet little happy face, but I just couldn't have asked for a better way for it to end. Thinking back I remember that one of his vets mentioned that his lymph nodes in his neck were swollen. I think it was at the time of his stroke, but honestly am not sure. I think he probably had lymphoma, but I obviously choose to not think about his lymph nodes being swollen. I'm glad he and I lived that last of his life being unaware of the end being so near. I probably would have been too paranoid to let him have as close to normal a life as he could handle.

Ignutah was right when she wrote about our hike. That little boy sure had a lot of heart.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## lovemydoggiesx2

This brought me to tears as well. It is so hard, I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Copper had so much to teach us dumb humans about how to live life and overcome adversity. Such a special guy he was.


----------



## Joanne & Asia

I am just reading this and am so sorry for the loss of your beloved and brave boy. RIP sweet Copper.


----------



## Walker

Aw, sweetie, I’m crying with you; so very sorry for your loss. (((hugs)))

You and yours are in my thoughts and prayers. Bless you, beautiful Copper. I’ve lit a candle in the GRF for you all.


----------



## Willow52

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm sure Copper & Cotton had a joyful reunion at the Bridge.
RIP dear Copper.


----------



## 3 goldens

i AM SO SORRY. IT IS SO HEART BREAKING TO SEE THEM IN THIS CONDITION BUT YOU STILL DON'T REALLY WANT TO LET THEM GO. BUT IT IS BEST FOR HIM. YOU KNOW HE WILL LOVE YOUR FOREVER AND YOU WILL LOVE HIM FOREVER.


----------



## goldensmum

So sorry for your loss of Copper, he will be running free again.

Sleep softly Copper


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

I am so glad that Copper was happy to the end. What a beautiful soul!!


----------



## coppers-mom

He was a beautiful soul that I am missing pretty badly right now. My usual answer to sadness is to go in the woods or go horseback riding.
Well the woods remind me too much that there isn't a fluffy tail just ahead and I haven't been able to talk myself into riding my mare. A friend wanted to go today, but I din't have the heart.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Copper gave you such a precious blessing by being happy to the very end and providing you with the peace and comfort that he truly wanted you to have as you begin your journey down the road of grief. Even though you are grieving his passing, you are able to appreciate he left this physical world with a joy in his heart thanks to your special bond. He was truly a very distinguished dog with a beautiful soul and just a tad of mischief. I'm just sorry I wasn't able to give him a hug in person.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> He was a beautiful soul that I am missing pretty badly right now. My usual answer to sadness is to go in the woods or go horseback riding.
> Well the woods remind me too much that there isn't a fluffy tail just ahead and I haven't been able to talk myself into riding my mare. A friend wanted to go today, but I din't have the heart.


Maybe not today, but there will be a time for the woods and a trail ride, because I know Copper wants you to continue doing what gives you comfort and brings you peace and happy memories.


----------



## momtoMax

I am always sorry for the loss of a loved pet and the pain the owner faces. For you, I feel that times ten. I am so incredibly sorry for your loss and for the rough times ahead for you and your husband. Many mental hugs coming your way.


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks for the hugs and support.

Looking back on things, I think Copper had undiagnosed lymphoma. A vet mentioned swollen lymph glands a while back. I don't remember which one and it was obviously not considered a big problem. His ortho vet said he might have a tumor in his spine last July, but I didn't have the MRI to see and it didn't show up on X-rays. I also wonder if his "stroke" was somehow related.
I think the fact that he was put on prednisone for his arthritis (rather than cancer) probably gave us some more time. 

I think I am glad I didn't have to live under the cancer umbrella for the last while we had together. We got to live life pretty well right up until the very end.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Just remember we are all here for you-I loved Copper very much!
You gave Copper an AMAZING LIFE and I KNOW how much he returned your love!!


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I told that darling to go if it was time and he gave me the gift of it being fast and painless. He was on the table with his back to the door and me draped over him when my husband came in behind me with the roast beef. His head snapped around and he started grabbing at the wrapper.
> He so enjoyed his treat even though his traitorous body gave out. Looking back on so many things in the last few months, I think it was lymphoma.


A similar thing happened with Tucker. Instead of going straight into the exam room, he made a beeline to the counter to get a cookie. 

We do not have Arby's around here, but he did love those McDonalds cheeseburgers in his last days.

I shared a similar peace with Tucker's passing as you did with Copper's, Our old warriors had been through a lot, that's for sure. It was peaceful and his time, no doubt at all. I thought I was doing pretty good till last week when it had been a month and then it hit me like a ton of bricks all over again.

Our roller coaster ride with our boys is over, now we have to deal with our own.

You were the first person I really connected with on the forum with the commonalities of issues our boys faced and love of the outdoors.

You are a cherished friend.


----------



## Dallas Gold

GoldenCamper said:


> A similar thing happened with Tucker. Instead of going straight into the exam room, he made a beeline to the counter to get a cookie.
> 
> We do not have Arby's around here, but he did love those McDonalds cheeseburgers in his last days.
> 
> I shared a similar peace with Tucker's passing as you did with Copper's, Our old warriors had been through a lot, that's for sure. It was peaceful and his time, no doubt at all. I thought I was doing pretty good till last week when it had been a month and then it hit me like a ton of bricks all over again.
> 
> Our roller coaster ride with our boys is over, now we have to deal with our own.
> 
> You were the first person I really connected with on the forum with the commonalities of issues our boys faced and love of the outdoors.
> 
> You are a cherished friend.


Barkley had a similar moment before he left us. We made him a treasured Peanut butter Kong and he was able to grab it and take a few licks. When he tired after a minute I knew he was ready and made the call to the vet to let them know we were coming in.

Don't you just know Copper and Tucker are turtle hunting up there at the Bridge?


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> Don't you just know Copper and Tucker are turtle hunting up there at the Bridge?


Yes, all the turtles in heaven had better run and hide.

Teresa- I found this on the web today. Great story for you, may make you cry, but apparently we didn't have the only turtle hunters.

A Program of Sanctuary


----------



## elainewlt

So sad to hear about this. Both Copper and you are really strong and I'm sure he's doing well in a place full of smiles and fun. Condolences...


----------



## coppers-mom

I'll have to check out the sanctuary story later since you know I have dial-up and it will take forever.:doh: But I will check it out and I am sure I will love it.

I'm sure Tucker and Copper are turtle hunting and Copper is probably teaching Tucker many bad things. Catching and bringing you a possum, filling tubs and flooding bathrroms, locking yourself in the computer room to do goodness knows what on the computer.:doh:

Copper and I agreed that MacDonald's was NOT on the menu.

Jack finally condescended to come in this evening. He has been busy patrolling the yard all day and sleeping in the sun. He shall have to step up to the plate and be the best and most beloved boy now. He did do the get down boogey with me for some hamburger (and no you don't want to see me do it although he is cute). He has DH's little Feist to play with so he is doing okay. I don't now if dogs grieve since Copper couldn't care less when my last GR died because he got to the "The Man" then and they had not really bonded.

Steve- I am so sorry last week hit you so badly. I know Tucker is somewhere having a glorious time, but it is hard to be without them. I also felt an immediate connecton with you and Tucker and it was made even stronger since I think our boys were the only turtle hunters on here. Someone (Enzo's Mom?) does have a frog huntre though and he is pretty funny.

Hugs and kisses and wishes for peace for us all.

As you well know I am sad, but it was just soooooo wonderful to see him grab that sandwich. Somehow it made me know he would be okay.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm so sorry to read this news. Just now catching up, I've been away for awhile ... I'm so sorry.

RIP Copper :heartbeat


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper had his annual checkup and gotcha day on October 6th.
The vet asked how old he was and I said 12.
He smiled and said "You said he was 12 last year". Well, he was always going to be "12".


----------



## AlanK

He smiled and said "You said he was 12 last year"

Teresa ....Copper is smiling...Be well friend.


----------



## coppers-mom

He's smiling and I am happy it was so quick and painless for him, but it is still tough.
He has a turtle in this picture. It is beside his right elbow. It is a box turtle with yellow spots. 
__________________

Good bye my little darling. I hope you are having fun.:smooch:
\


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

I just love the picture of Copper in the leaves-how beautiful!!

I also know that Tucker and Copper are up at the BRIDGE hunting for turtles!!

So glad that Copper enjoyed his Arby's sandwhich!


----------



## HovawartMom

So sorry for yr loss!.RIP,cooper,run free!.


----------



## paula bedard

=( I am so so sad for you and Copper. He was a special little guy with an irrepressible spirit. I'll never think of turtles or an Arby's roast beef sandwich without thinking of Copper. 

It's been a tough number of months here at the Forum...


----------



## coppers-mom

He has a turtle in that picture. It is beside his right elbow. It is a box turtle with yellow spots.


----------



## KiwiD

So sorry to hear about Copper.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Winking right back at you Copper  Glad you mentioned the turtle beside his elbow, I completely missed that. :doh:


----------



## coppers-mom

I think Copper was winking the dirt out of his eye since he had just finished rolling all over that poor turtle.
I've always wondered if he was trying to make the turtle smell like a dog or himself smell like a turtle.
I've also always been surprised they had enough of an odor for him to pcik them out for 12' away while we were trotting down the trail.
Long live the turtle hunters in our hearts.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm going outside to try to break myself out of this rut, but first another copperism.

I used to have chickens (before the hawk came) and Copper always loved picking him a fresh egg out of the nest. His eyes would just light up and he would turn his head and crack it right open. Then he had to help Jack crack his egg and usually got most of that one too. Even after the chickens were long gone, Copper would strike a beeline for the coop. He was so disappointed when the only thing in the nest was a golfball (the "nest egg"). He spent a lot of time following those chickens around and hoping they would drop an egg.

I had to take care of a friend's critters a couple of weeks ago and she has chickens. I brought a couple home every day for him and Jack. Once again, Copper ate his quickly and had to show Jack how to properly crack and eat an egg.
I'm glad I could give him one of his special treats. He couldn't have the ones from the refrigerator since cold things made him throw up. I guess I'll have to crack Jack's eggs for him now.


----------



## Faith's mommy

i'm so sorry for your loss - how wonderful that you were able to treat him with an Arby's sandwich


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I've always wondered if he was trying to make the turtle smell like a dog or himself smell like a turtle.


I bet he was trying to hide the scent so Jack wouldn't find it 



coppers-mom said:


> I'm going outside to try to break myself out of this rut


Enjoy the time outdoors, I hope it comforts you, it helps me.

I hope Sharlin makes you a nice photo of copper (with a turtle?) for you.

He is going to have quite a few of our pals here to add to his remembrance website when he updates it. I enjoy looking at it now and then.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love reading all your Copperisms! I'm glad you are preserving them here on this forum for all of us to enjoy. 

I have so many Tobyisms I must begin to write them down, because I will forget them if I don't. 

I hope being outside brings you peace and comfort.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Dallas Gold said:


> I have so many Tobyisms I must begin to write them down, because I will forget them if I don't.


Good idea. I should write down the Tuckerisms. I always got a laugh when he would belch in someone's face.

Oh, he must like you I would say.

Teresa, if Copper teaches Tucker bad manners it is fine with me. I had to smile about the snarling possum thing. Wish I could have been there.

A neighbor once called me about this "thing with with sharp teeth" lying on the ground, her Golden "killed" it. Got a laugh at her expense, I placed the possum on the other side of the fence and it scampered away soon thereafter.:roflmao:

Perhaps Tucker could teach Copper about about the fine art of fox chasing. And together I bet they could catch one of those big 'ole hogs you mentioned. I look forward to our pig on a spit BBQ someday in the hereafter.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper brought me two possums that I can remember. One was on a trail ride and it was just MAD. Especially when he picked it up again to carry with him.

The other one was a week or two later. My friend who had been on the possum trail ride and I were getting saddled. She looked at me and said "Your dog. Your possum." Well, he had gotten a truly dead one out of the creek to show me.:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:

the hogs are scary and have been hunted with dogs. DH had the boys (Copper and Jack) up the mountain and a boar charged them. Poor little Copper wasn't even looking at it when it hit him and true to the luck he had so long, it barely grazed his side and then ran off into the woods. Dh said he was ready to whomp it with his hiking stick. I doubt that would have made much difference. They ran from the horses thank goodness and Copper was never with me when I came across a bear. Another thank goodness I suspect.

He never tried to attack a rattlesnake. Just circled them and barked at them. The one DH killed in the yard earlier this fall had no head when Copper tired to eat it.:yuck: DH threw it in the ravine since I wasn't sure snake meat would sit well with Copper, but probabgly would have.

Jack couldn't find a turtle if you handed it to him and never knew quite what to do with them then. I guess only a few are born turtle hunters. Jack is keeping me company while I work with the mare. DH's little feist is not allowed to do that since she would like to chase the mare.:uhoh:

The mare is tied up to the hitching post to learn some manners. I worked her in the round pen and then took her up the dirt road for some more ground work. I am not brave enough to try to ride her there yet, but we will get there. I always let her get away with following Cotton instead of listening to me so it is my fault.

She sure is pretty in his black tack. Fat as mud, but pretty. I'll take a picture later today.


----------



## seamas2008

I hope you can take comfort in knowing he was happy. May he RIP.


----------



## fostermom

I was out of town when you posted this. I am so sorry. He sure had a wonderful, long life with you. He knew he was loved!


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Copper brought me two possums that I can remember. One was on a trail ride and it was just MAD. Especially when he picked it up again to carry with him.
> 
> The other one was a week or two later. My friend who had been on the possum trail ride and I were getting saddled. She looked at me and said "Your dog. Your possum." Well, he had gotten a truly dead one out of the creek to show me.:yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck::yuck:
> 
> the hogs are scary and have been hunted with dogs. DH had the boys (Copper and Jack) up the mountain and a boar charged them. Poor little Copper wasn't even looking at it when it hit him and true to the luck he had so long, it barely grazed his side and then ran off into the woods. Dh said he was ready to whomp it with his hiking stick. I doubt that would have made much difference. They ran from the horses thank goodness and Copper was never with me when I came across a bear. Another thank goodness I suspect.
> 
> He never tried to attack a rattlesnake. Just circled them and barked at them. The one DH killed in the yard earlier this fall had no head when Copper tired to eat it.:yuck: DH threw it in the ravine since I wasn't sure snake meat would sit well with Copper, but probabgly would have.
> 
> Jack couldn't find a turtle if you handed it to him and never knew quite what to do with them then. I guess only a few are born turtle hunters. Jack is keeping me company while I work with the mare. DH's little feist is not allowed to do that since she would like to chase the mare.:uhoh:
> 
> The mare is tied up to the hitching post to learn some manners. I worked her in the round pen and then took her up the dirt road for some more ground work. I am not brave enough to try to ride her there yet, but we will get there. I always let her get away with following Cotton instead of listening to me so it is my fault.
> 
> She sure is pretty in his black tack. Fat as mud, but pretty. I'll take a picture later today.


Reading your post makes me realize my dogs are/were City Dog Pansies! True, Barkley got a feral cat in his mouth (and DH got rabies injections when the cat was freed and bit him), and a couple of frogs, but he preferred watching the birds and possums. He tried squirrel hunting, but was not successful. 

Toby and I got a frightful scare from a mamma feral cat early one morning. Toby had grabbed a tasty dried squirrel carcass before I could stop him and had it securely in his mouth. Silly me, I gave up trying to extricate it and walked him another mile trying to figure out how I could distract him to get him to drop his prized possession. I spotted a feral kitten on a piece of property with a feral cat community and took him over to see it, not realizing (silly me) that the mamma cat was nearby. She came tearing up to us and grabbed the carcass from a very startled Toby and me. We ran another half mile before I stopped to make sure Toby was OK. I think we both almost had a heart attack! Toby stuck very close to me that morning--I could tell he was just as scared as I was!

We encouter coyotes frequently but they usually spot us and go elsewhere. Only once did a pair hang around while we walked past their freshly killed breakfast: a small black outside cat, in a front yard down the street. A neighbor came from the opposite direction and wanted to "protect" the cat from the coyotes standing just yards away....some city folk are just plain stupid. :doh: We explained to him that the cat was already dead :doh: and most likely the two coyotes only a few yards from him might want their breakfast and if not the dead cat, then someone else's outside cat would be the next dead cat. Surprisingly, both dogs were very quiet and well behaved--they sensed the coyotes and the danger and didn't even try to go after the cat. On another occasion a coyote was happily trotting up a sidewalk behind us, head down scenting (probably us!). I turned around, yelled GO AWAY!!! and flashed my bright LED flashlight on it--it looked up, saw the dogs and me and just turned around and went trotting back down the sidewalk! The dogs were so good and didn't bark, to my relief!

I bet Tucker and Copper are up there teaching Barkley about Turtles and possum catching and the joys of rolling in stinky dead stuff....


----------



## GoldenCamper

Poor Copper grazed by a hog? lucky boy, those things are big! DH's hiking stick would have felt like a fly on it's back. Rattlesnakes? geez. We do not have much to worry about around here unless we go up north. Tucker's flatcoat friend Quinn chased a black bear cub a few years back in NH while hiking on a trail, good thing mom wasn't around :uhoh:



Dallas Gold said:


> I bet Tucker and Copper are up there teaching Barkley about Turtles and possum catching and the joys of rolling in stinky dead stuff....


Wait a minute, my "fresh as the morning dew" Tucker rolling around in stinky dead stuff ???:doh: Oh well, if it makes them happy..


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Wait a minute, my "fresh as the morning dew" Tucker rolling around in stinky dead stuff ???:doh: Oh well, if it makes them happy..


Hmmmmm. Copper wasn't going to roll around in that possum. When younger he had a stomach of steel and he liked to prove it. 

I think the semi-feral coyotes would be scarier and the feral cats sound absolutely ferocious.:uhoh: "_We ran another half mile before I stopped to make sure Toby was OK_". Even the hogs weren't that brazen.

Copper will happily teach them the finer art of eating what you find:yuck:, Tucker will teach them how to chase foxes, and Barkley and Tucker will probably have to teach Copper some decent manners since he sort of lacked those.

I am sorry he is gone, but it is fun to imagine him hanging out with your boys and all the mischief they will get into.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Teresa, I just now saw that darling Copper has joined that merry band of golden angels. I'm so sorry for your heartache, although your "copperisms" are making me smile. While Copper and Tucker and Barkley and the rest are teaching each other the fine arts of dogdom, my angel Cody will be supplying the treats from the Fridge at the Bridge. Wishing that Copper finds all the turtles he wants in his heavenly pursuits.....and wishing that your sweet memories sustain you as you learn to live without him beside you.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper could and did open most doors, but he never learned to open the fridge so Cody will be of great help.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> Copper could and did open most doors, but he never learned to open the fridge so Cody will be of great help.


Hehehe...Barkley came to us opening doors and removing dog door covers! We installed deadbolt locks on some of our interior doors to prevent opening! I did not realize it until a couple of months ago but he taught Toby how to open doors before he left us physically....:uhoh: Toby is a known shoe/sock stealer and he now goes into the closet and grabs my shoes and hubby's socks! Fortunately we've trained him to bring them to show us and then we exchange them for a treat. Otherwise I would have a lot of unmatched pairs of shoes! 

So now our boys are going to be taught how to open the fridge by Angel Cody? Uh oh.......:uhoh:


----------



## coppers-mom

Barkley was truly a kindred spirit of Copper then.
this group of "bad boys" is going to have some fun raising havoc at the rainbow bridge.

I'm glad Barkley taught Toby how to be properly mischievous. ;-)


----------



## Abbydabbydo

I am so sorry! Rest in peace Copper and have fun playing at the bridge. And may you open many doors there!


----------



## Claire's Friend

*Guess who else loves turtles?*

I created "Erinisms" (and thought I was so original) a couple years ago for a friend of mine going through some hard times.

This is Erinism #3

"Friends can come in all shapes and sizes, turtles make the BEST friends!!!"

This Erinism is in honor of Copper and Tucker


----------



## Oaklys Dad

So very sorry for your loss. You can rest assured he is in some very good company at the bridge.


----------



## AtticusJordie

CoppersMom--we are so sorry to hear of Copper's passing. 

I would bet a dollar to a dogbiscuit that he's running around on a grassy field in perfect Fall weather, enjoying the friendship of all of the Goldens who have come before him...

Rest In Peace, Copper.

Our condolences to you, CoppersMom and your family...

Scott J.


----------



## coppers-mom

I love Erin's turtle friend. She always looks so pretty adn proper in her pictures. I suspect she would have thought Copper was a bit plebian, but she would have loved him anyway.


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I love Erin's turtle friend. She always looks so pretty adn proper in her pictures. I suspect she would have thought Copper was a bit plebian, but she would have loved him anyway.


I think Erin had her eyes :smooch::smooch: on Tucker because he had that wagon that would go so well next to hers....

Barkley taught Toby more "tricks" too, some of them we are working hard to stop.:no:

Regarding the rolling around in the stinky stuff, one year we went to a rescue volunteer picnic at a member's ranch. There were some fresh cow patties in the field and Barkley made a beeline to one pattie, rolling around in glee and somehow got it on top of his head. He ran around so proud of himself and his new "crown", while Toby was walking gingerly through the grass, trying to avoid the nasty stuff. Toby is a DIVA when it comes to things getting on his fur. The ranch was about 70 miles from our house so we "enjoyed" Barkley's new scent all the way home...:yuck:


----------



## coppers-mom

" _He ran around so proud of himself and his new "crown_""

Thanks for the belly laughs Anne. I could sure use them. ;-)

I agree. Tucker and Erin do go together, but if Copper had had opposable thumbs he could have made that wagon Right! He "fixed" many things around here even without those thumbs. ;-)


----------



## iansgran

God bless Copper and Coppers mom


----------



## goldyjlox

So sorry for your loss of Copper, he's running up there with my Kody!!


----------



## Blondie

So sorry to learn of your loss. I'm hopeful that the reflections of the joys that Copper brought you will help you heal in your sadness.


----------



## maggie1951

I am so sorry that made me cry he sounded so much like my old Meg they sure were fighters.
He will be at the bridge with my Meg and Sadie playing happy and running pain free.


----------



## coppers-mom

I think Copper is somewhere having a glorious time, but I am here missing him so much right now.

My husband always said he hoped Copper would just die in his sleep and this was pretty close. No bad pain and oh so happy right up to the end. God graced me with that, but I am still hurting.

Losing either one of those boys would have been bad, but both in one week. Well, I think you know how I feel.


----------



## maggie1951

coppers-mom said:


> I think Copper is somewhere having a glorious time, but I am here missing him so much right now.
> 
> My husband always said he hoped Copper would just die in his sleep and this was pretty close. No bad pain and oh so happy right up to the end. God graced me with that, but I am still hurting.
> 
> Losing either one of those boys would have been bad, but both in one week. Well, I think you know how I feel.


I sure know how you feel and it would have been my Sadie's birthday yesterday so i bet he had a nice big piece of birthday cake and had all cream around his face


----------



## Dallas Gold

coppers-mom said:


> I think Copper is somewhere having a glorious time, but I am here missing him so much right now.
> 
> My husband always said he hoped Copper would just die in his sleep and this was pretty close. No bad pain and oh so happy right up to the end. God graced me with that, but I am still hurting.
> 
> Losing either one of those boys would have been bad, but both in one week. Well, I think you know how I feel.


Actually, I cannot even begin to imagine how horrific it is to lose your Gelding Cotton and your beloved Copper within a week of one another. The hole in your heart is pretty large right now....HUGS....


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom

I'm so sorry.


----------



## coppers-mom

I spent 3 or 4 hours working with and grooming my mare yesterday. I'm going to try to bond with her and get her trained well enough to ride alone safely. It took me about two years with Cotton.

I spent the evening upstairs with my BassettX. I had to pick Jack up and put him on the couch, but he finally settled down and we got some quality snuggle time. Once again, it's not his fault. Copper got all my snuggle time for at the least the last year and most likely longer than that.

Once Copper couldn't get on the couch, we migrated downstairs to the "dog room" where there are couches and multiple dog beds so we could lie on the floor to watch TV and snuggle. Jack is definitely used to being second banana.

I so miss those two boys, but the reality is that I shall have to adjust to what is now.
I'm still ruining my keyboard with tears, but I am trying to make progress.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper gleefully ate his sandwich and then laid his head down. He then just really and truly seemed to go to sleep and never moved again. It isn't always quite tht peaceful since the drugs can cause some involuntary movements.

Yep - makes me cry, but it sure is a sign that he was content to go. I am so thankful for that. I need to focus on the positive aspects a little more. It was inevitable even for my miracle boy. I think cancer got him, but it was because he beat everything else thrown his way.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## GoldensGirl

Copper will be with you always, and you will never forget that he was happy at the end. But it is never easy for us, is it? We let them go gently because we love them too much to let it be awful for them, and they die in our arms, feeling loved to the last breath. Luckier than we are likely to be when it is our turn, our laws being what they are.

It is five years since Sabrina had her last shots, and I tear up every single time I think of that day. Still.

Holding you in my thoughts and prayers,
Lucy


----------



## lucysmum

Just checking to see how you are.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

Copper was ready-what a blessing it was so peaceful and that you could be with him. 

I* feel blessed and grateful that Ken and I* have been with all of our dogs when the vet helped them to the Rainbow Bridge-what a peaceful and painless way for them to cross.


----------



## Luna2

I am so,so sorry Coppers Mom..RIP sweet Copper.


----------



## coppers-mom

I'm coping - that's about it right now.
Just a little too much all at one time.

It is raining for the first time in eons, so I can't do much outside. I'll have to find some inside chores to do, but I'd rather do outside chores.
Of course, I really need to get ready for work but where's the fun in that?


----------



## coppers-mom

Some favorite pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I love those photos, especially the one at the cabin entrance. He sure was a handsome boy. 
HUGS....


----------



## janine

Copper looked very happy out on the trails. Thanks for sharing these pictures.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Look at Copper in each photo--he's smiling, obviously VERY content and VERY happy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

That's certainly a boy that was living in the moment, and loving every second. Such a sweetheart. Hugs to you.


----------



## Karen519

*Copper*

Teresa

Such BEAUTIFUL PICTURES!!!

Copper and Tucker remind me of one another-I know they are together now!


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks Anne for the lovely collage. It's wonderful.:smooch::smooch::smooch:
Karen - your comment made me remember something Steve sent me last Wednesday, It has Tucker as copper's guardian angel. I think it also meant Tucker was ready to welcome Copper to the bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom

A few more.


----------



## coppers-mom

Copper truly was a happy boy who never let misfortune get him down.


----------



## GoldenCamper

Beautiful pictures of your handsome boy Teresa. He reminds me of Tucker, always with a big smile on his face. 

Did you notice Tucker has a turtle with him too?


----------



## coppers-mom

and I keep hitting the post button before I add the pictures.:doh:
the first one is 17 days after his spleen and stomach tumor were removed. He could finally get wet since he had his staples removed the day before.
He barely missed a beat.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I think it also meant Tucker was ready to welcome Copper to the bridge.


I wish Copper's passing didn't happen so soon after I sent it to you. I am sure Copper was greeted by Tucker and many of our friends.


----------



## coppers-mom

I sure did see Tucker's turtle. It's one of his sun turtles isn't it?
the picture was actually quite tmely since I could picture Tucker waiting to show Copper those fast turtles.

I'm sure all our boys are having fun at the bridge, but I still miss my little mischief maker.:smooch:


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I sure did see Tucker's turtle. It's one of his sun turtles isn't it?


Yes it is one of his sun turtles, he found that one in a hole that it could never had gotten out of by itself so I like to think he "rescued" it. Tucker probably has a possum in his mouth by now with your little mischief maker around


----------



## coppers-mom

GoldenCamper said:


> Yes it is one of his sun turtles, he found that one in a hole that it could never had gotten out of by itself so I like to think he "rescued" it. Tucker probably has a possum in his mouth by now with your little mischief maker around


I always thought Copper's turtles thought they had been abducted by aliens. He would carry them awhile and then roll all over them and abandon them. Poor turtles.

this is the closest I ever came to a bear while Copper was with me thank goodness. He was a terror when he was younger and he might have wanted to take it on.:uhoh:


----------



## goldencontriever3

Copper always has a smile on his face. He was such a handsome boy. I am sure he is turtle hunting with Tucker at the bridge.


----------



## coppers-mom

Gotta go. thanks for keeping me company while I reminisce.


----------



## janine

I love the blanket picture...


----------



## Karen519

*Love it*

I love the picture of Copper and the turtle and Tucker as Copper's Guardian Angel. They are taking good care of one another now!!


----------



## coppers-mom

janine said:


> I love the blanket picture...


:
That is more the "wet, muddy dog who opened the door and let himself in and got on the bed before his bath" picture.:

I don't have a picture of the dog who again let himself in, went in the upstairs bathroom, got in the tub, pushed in the stopper, turned the water on, got out and turned over some trashcans, and then jumped back in the full tub causing it to overflow and flood two bathrooms and then plopped his freshly washed self in the sink and waited to be found by DH.:doh:

Or a picture of the dog who locked himself in the computer to look at who knows what on the computer and then just to insure his privacy then pushed the computer chair in front of the locked door.:doh: and we were both found by DH trying to solve that one. He also opened the bi-fold closet doors and ate a cardboard box, but NOT ONE of the pictures in the box. He was such a gooooood boy.

I'll miss his antics soooooo much. I am not much of a disciplinarian as long as everybody gets along.:


----------



## BayBeams

I love the photos of you HAPPY guy. What a gem!


----------



## coppers-mom

I think most of you know his story, but just in case you wondered if shelter workers ever get it wrong....

Copper was labeled a biter since he supposedly tried to bite the intake guy when the embedded chain was pulled from his neck.
He had so many, many things done by vets and accepted everything with his customary good nature and grin. I think he must have just turned quickly and the intake guy was scared.

Oh well, it worked for me since it made everybody else turn him down.:


----------



## Finn's Fan

Your great gain when Copper was labeled a biter, but holy smokes, the shelter worker was an idiot. Teresa, he was such a smiley fellow, always happy in every photo. When your tears begin to dry up just a little bit, your heart will remember what a wonderful life he had with you and you with him. That won't ease the hurt, but it will make you smile through your tears. My total sympathy on how much you're missing him....


----------



## longfellow

Your simple words sum it up perfectly. I am sorry for your loss and hope you find comfort in knowing he was happy to the end.


----------



## AtticusJordie

CoppersMom:

I had never heard of those other stories (and I LOVE the blanket pic--what a happy face!). 

Your house must be one happy circus from morning 'til night. (Actually sounds like fun to me!)

Keep the happy memories in the forefront--they're the important ones....

SJ


----------



## coppers-mom

It is frequently a circus around here and I love it.
I do remember the good times with a smile. copper fit in so well because I really have low expectations and I just want everybody to get along. He did have a hard time with the chickens, but quickly learned what goodies were in the coop.

I am getting condolence letters and generally they are nice although they make me cry. I got one from the Holistic vet I had been taking Copper to. they knew about my horse since I had to cancel an appointment and of course they know about Copper since I had to cancel another one.

They sent me a condolence letter on the loss of my cat.
I'm sure I got someone else's card, but I will throw it away.


----------



## lucysmum

I love the pictures... he really was a happy boy.

Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## magiclover

I'm so sorry about Copper. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Debles

Teresa, I freaked out! I thought :"I didn't know her cat died too!!"

I am sorry your vet got you confused with someone else who didn't get a card. : ( 






coppers-mom said:


> It is frequently a circus around here and I love it.
> I do remember the good times with a smile. copper fit in so well because I really have low expectations and I just want everybody to get along. He did have a hard time with the chickens, but quickly learned what goodies were in the coop.
> 
> I am getting condolence letters and generally they are nice although they make me cry. I got one from the Holistic vet I had been taking Copper to. they knew about my horse since I had to cancel an appointment and of course they know about Copper since I had to cancel another one.
> 
> They sent me a condolence letter on the loss of my cat.
> I'm sure I got someone else's card, but I will throw it away.


----------



## coppers-mom

I found a box turtle today and decided Copper sent it to me.:smooch:
I needed that.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> I found a box turtle today and decided Copper sent it to me.:smooch:
> I needed that.


You just made my day.


----------



## lucysmum

Coppers Mum.... are you OK?


----------



## coppers-mom

It's been tough needless to say.
I am missing my boys and now my Aunt Helen too.

One of my cousins (her nephew) gave her eulogy and he said her home was a place of refuge for him too. I know she had her troubles, but she sure was the rock in my disfunctional family.

My mare is doing pretty well. She is over her bout of colic and is adjusting to being alone I think. Time will tell. She is starting to look to me for companionship, but I don't know if that will be enough for her.

I have my Bassett mix(Jack) and DH has a little JRT mix (Trouble) he found last January so they have each other for company. Jack does spend some time with me, but he is not as attached to me as Copper was. That boy and I were all but attached at the hip.

But all in all, I am doing okay and adjusting to my new reality. I would prefer my old reality, but it cannot be. I am very glad for all the love and joy my horse, dog and aunt gave me and miss them, but am so happy I had them all in my life.


----------



## T&T

I have no words
My heart goes out to you

Farewell sweet Copper
RIP
You're a very special boy
With a very special Mom


----------



## coppers-mom

T&T,
Thanks for the note. I know you so clearly know my pain.
I hope Miss T is doing well. I haven't seen a picture of her in a while.


----------



## coppers-mom

Today was tough emotionally, but no new tragedies. That's good.
It's only been two weeks I guess. I can't seem to process that.
It seems like eons.

Coppers-Mom (always):smooch:


----------



## musicgirl

coppers-mom said:


> Today was tough emotionally, but no new tragedies. That's good.
> It's only been two weeks I guess. I can't seem to process that.
> It seems like eons.
> 
> Coppers-Mom (always):smooch:


*hugs*
it really is crazy how fast time seems to go by...you think about so much and feel like its been forever...but then you realize how recent the loss was..
just try to remember all the good times and keep yourself occupied with different activities. I say a prayer for my teddy every night now...it makes me cry every time, but it helps heal in some ways.
sorry for your loss, again. i'm sure copper and teddy are playing together at the bridge


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa and Teddy's Mom*

I'm sure that Copper, Teddy and Snobear, are playing at the Bridge-chasing tennis balls!


----------



## k9mom

*I'm Sorry*

I'm so sorry. I have been busy with nugget. I know how your heart is breaking. I hope copper met nugget today.


----------



## GoldenCamper

coppers-mom said:


> Today was tough emotionally, but no new tragedies. That's good.
> It's only been two weeks I guess. I can't seem to process that.
> It seems like eons.


The tough days are no fun, know it too well. Glad you had a Friday without any tragedies. Your mare on a Friday, Copper on the following Friday and your aunt on the next Friday. I won't be wishing you a TGIF for sure.:no:



coppers-mom said:


> Coppers-Mom (always):smooch:


 You should add that to your signature.


----------



## sharlin

Play Hard Sweet Boy ~ Godspeed and Love Always


----------



## momtoMax

Hugs to you today and every day...


----------



## coppers-mom

Thanks guys. It was 4 weeks today.

Copper's passing really and truly was the best it could be. I miss him so much and grieve for me, but that little boy sure went the best I have ever known and I couldn't ask for more.

His sweet happy soul showed through the whole time. He was happy to be going for a ride, happy to go to the vet, ate his sandwich and then laid his head down, sighed and went to the bridge. He did not fight it or show any signs of distress. I need to learn that acceptance from him and I am trying hard to.

It doesn't mean I didn't need some tissues right now though. We had a great life together and he showed me how to properly appreciate every little thing more than any other dog I've had in my adult life.

I miss you, I love you and thank you Copper for gracing my life with your presence.:smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## Karen519

*Copper*

*Teresa*
Copper was so very special and he taught us all so much.
*
Steve:*
The picture of Copper is beautiful!!


----------



## AlanK

Teresa I wish you peace and solitude. I never met Mr. Copper in person but feel that I know him as I know my own. 

Be well friend. Thinking of ya.
Al


----------



## coppers-mom

I went to the copy shop for work yesterday.

They asked about my boys. I just cried. Never did manage to tell them about Cotton.

When Copper had to go to the big town and see his specialists (frequently), we would stop by the copy shop and he would "meet and greet and press the flesh" like he loved to do and then raid their popcorn machine. I suppose the last time we had been there was after his stroke. He was still having a little trouble with his balance, but he sure found the popcorn machine in a heartbeat.

Shoot. Friday had been 4 weeks, but yesterday was one month by date. Jack just doesn't love me like Copper did and I so miss that. I loved that he wanted to be with me 24/7 even if we weren't doing anything fun.


----------



## Jo Ellen

Sad times, Teresa. I'm so sorry. I love the popcorn story, that made me smile. Isn't it wonderful that we have such good memories to help us after. 

Popcorn  Daisy loves popcorn too, we play games with it sometimes. 

{{hugs}}


----------



## GoldenCamper

Tucker loved popcorn, I'm sure if he ever went into a place with a popcorn machine he would have raided it too  It sure is tough telling people they have passed on  Word of Tucker's passing spread very fast so luckily I got more "sorrys" than the were is he? It has been my experience that Goldens are just drawn to people. Both Deardra and Tucker, and now Fiona will pass by the dogs on our walk to meet and great the owners before joining their canine friends in fun and games.


----------



## coppers-mom

Those silly people had even thrown some popcorn in the trashcan last time we were there.

Copper was sure it was still pretty good even if a little stale.


----------



## coppers-mom

Little boy - I miss you so much.
Tracy was going to get me a puppy for Christmas. So sweet, but I told her not now.
You were so happy through all your trials and we had a great life together. Whoever had you before sure missed out on a special soul.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


----------



## AmbikaGR

I have no idea how I have not seen this till this very moment. I am so sorry to read it. You will of course know when the time is right, don't force it let it come on it's own. Below is a link to a sire I have frequently visited after losing one of my dogs. I hope you can find some comfort in it as I have over the years.

The STAR


----------



## musicgirl

coppers-mom said:


> Little boy - I miss you so much.
> Tracy was going to get me a puppy for Christmas. So sweet, but I told her not now.
> You were so happy through all your trials and we had a great life together. *Whoever had you before sure missed out on a special soul*.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


I think that so often about Teddy.
And you already know this, but like AmbikaGR said, when the time is right you'll know. I can SO empathize with what you're going through. I hope time is helping you and I hope you're finding happiness in all the great memories and special moments you and Copper shared.

Hugs and strength being sent to you!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup

I'm so sorry for your pain. I know it comes from having known an uncomplicated, unconditional love for your dear ones. That makes the pain all the harder to bear.


----------



## GoldensGirl

We got our Sunshine Girl in August, almost 5 years after my beloved Sabrina went to the Bridge. Sunny makes us laugh with her puppy antics and she has been very good for the older dogs. I love her dearly - and I know she will never take Sabrina's place in my heart. I guess the good news is that she is carving out a place of her own. 

I don't think the day will ever come when I don't think of Sabrina and miss her, but I remind myself that her life had become a burden to her and she was ready to leave us. Tears still flow when I think of her last days - our fight against her kidney disease and finally against hemangiosarcoma - and I suppose they always will. Perhaps fighting disease with a dog and seeing their grace of spirit so closely makes the final loss even more painful.

Copper was lucky to have you. I hope that someday you can allow another dog to be so lucky too.

Lucy


----------



## Dallas Gold

These anniversary dates are so hard--hugs to you.

I thought about you this morning while watching the morning news. The local ASPCA had an appaloosa (sp) gelding on the adoption segment and the horse whinnied and was very talkative to the anchor during the segment. I immediately thought of Cotton and of all of your recent losses.


----------



## coppers-mom

Dallas Gold said:


> These anniversary dates are so hard--hugs to you.
> 
> I thought about you this morning while watching the morning news. The local ASPCA had an appaloosa (sp) gelding on the adoption segment and the horse whinnied and was very talkative to the anchor during the segment. I immediately thought of Cotton and of all of your recent losses.


A talkative Appaloosa. What a gem. I hope he finds a great home. Not too many horses are talkative and as bonded to a person as Cotton was. the paddock is in the front of the house and he would even whinny when I opened the back door.
I hope to find another one and an App is on my list of preferred breeds.
I miss Copper so much, but today was a little easier. I don't know why I had such a melt down this week. It was as if it had all just happened.


----------



## Jo Ellen

coppers-mom said:


> You were so happy through all your trials and we had a great life together. Whoever had you before sure missed out on a special soul.:smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch::smooch:


Copper was meant to be with you, it's very clear. He was meant to be yours. That will never change :heartbeat


----------



## coppers-mom

Jo Ellen said:


> Copper was meant to be with you, it's very clear. He was meant to be yours. That will never change :heartbeat


So, so true. I doubt many other people would have thought some of his antics were as funny as I did, but it never aggravated me when he did his bad boy things. I was mostly amazed that he could open doors, turn on the water in the tub, peel chain link and so many other things. I think he would have been a great dog for someone who really trained them for hunting or something.

Of course he was a great dog for a lazy cuss who just laughed at his antics and only chastised on the few occasions when another animal was his target (early on - labs, later on CHICKENS).

When I first got him I had to leash him to me on a 14' leash when we went trail riding. He pretty quickly learned to stay with us (mostly) and the rides got easier. Cotton was pretty tolerant of a leash being wrapped around his legs and later a deer being "drove" right by him.

My boys and I had such good times and good times will come again with new loves. It sure is hurting to have lost those two though.


----------



## Thor's Mom

So sorry to hear of your losses. May God give you strength.


----------



## Solas Goldens

I'm so sorry for your losses. You are in our prayers!


----------



## coppers-mom

It's been two months today little buddy. I miss you and love you, but am so grateful for the time we had together.


----------



## Maxs Mom

{{Hugs}} Milestone dates are so hard. 

Sunday would have been Maxine's 14th birthday...she was supposed to be there.

Thinking of you, hope you have a nice holiday keep the happy memories.


----------



## LBolton2008

I'm so sorry to hear your news. It breaks my heart.


----------



## bioteach

I want to send my deepest sympathy. We just brought Brewer to the bridge and my heart goes out to you. The exact same thing happened - he scarfed down his favorite meal only to have his body betray him. Cooper was lucky to have such a caring family to keep him safe and loved - he's waiting for you.


----------



## Karen519

*Teresa*

Teresa

I know Copper and Cotton are playing at the Rainbow Bridge with Snobear & Smooch.


----------



## musicgirl

Sending you strength today!


----------

